

Host can I host a file on a CDN? - blanketman

Hi, I'm writing a jquery plugin and wondering what would be the best way to host this plugin on a CDN for my users?
Thanks, Thomas
======
jpmc
I like/use Amazon Cloudfront. Do you know this size of the plugin and your
estimated downloads? Both Rackspace and Amazon will get the job done. You just
have to decide on price and which system you want to depend on.

------
david927
Rackspace Cloud (CloudFiles) is what I use. I highly recommend it:

<http://www.rackspacecloud.com/cloud_hosting_products/files>

~~~
blanketman
Thanks looking into it

------
vlod
Amazon's Cloudfront or Amazon S3 would probably work for you.
<http://aws.amazon.com/cloudfront>

~~~
blanketman
Have you used it before?

~~~
abrudtkuhl
Cloudfront works great

